# All this Stripping Basket Talk but...



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Any tips on actually getting the line to go into the bucket? I feel like I move around on the platform so much, that I can never keep track of where it is. I generally move/rotate my whole body to cast to a fish, and I almost always strip towards my left pocket, but the bucket is only there if I'm facing directly in front of me.

Do y'all just train yourself to know where the basket is at all times, and strip into it? Do you typically cast to fish while facing the same direction on the platform?

I like the idea of a bucket, but in practice I've only found it really useful for placing a "ready-to-go" rod into when moving around. Any advice?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I keep it between my feet on the platform so I always have that tactile feel of where it's at. Regardless of where my torso and hands are facing my stripping hand always drops line centered between my feet at about ball level.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I will say with certainty stripping techniques such as the long and slow tarpon strip, or the double handed quick strip it doesn't always make it to the bucket. For normal redfish it's pretty automatic.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I like to keep it just behind my left arm on the platform with me. Always seems to go in the bucket.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

sounds like you just need a mat.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

@mtoddsolomon do you turn your body to the fish, or adjust your cast? Unless I'm making a super-quick cast to a fish that pops up out of nowhere, I usually turn my whole body (feet included) to have either a good forehand or backhand shot at the fish. I haven't really given much thought or practice on making "out of position" shots, though.

@el9surf sounds like the idea of keeping the bucket front and center might work, than I can just rotate my body around the bucket.

@DeepSouthFly yeah, I was actually thinking about getting those spikes to put around the bow with velcro -- it won't stop me from stepping on the line, but it should help stop the line from falling into the water.

This is interesting, thanks for replying! I'm still curious to see what everyone does, since the buckets are so popular.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I do rotate my torso for certain shots. If I'm working a bank for a long distance and the fish are all on one side of the boat I will also just turn my whole body including feet. When that happens the bucket still stays between my toes.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I hate buckets! I strip into the cockpit and keep aware of where the line is. I manage my line by not having out more than I need. Yes it is difficult in high winds but I have managed thus far. I guess If I ever get to fish the oceanside when winds are blowing and water is rough I might have to try a bucket.


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

I got a bucket and have used it only a couple of times. I didn't like having it take up space and depending on the angler, it was constantly moving around. Ended up going with a mat instead and it just makes life easier for my application. Stows away easy and takes half a second to move. Pro's and Con's to each, I'm a fan of the mat though.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

The MOST important time to have your line properly stripped into the bucket is when you go to make your initial shot at a fish. In general, your first shot is the best chance. I don't worry much about making sure my line is going in the bucket when I am stripping the fly working a fish. Most of the time it goes in anyway. But I ALWAYS make sure my line is properly in the bucket while waiting for the next shot.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

DeepSouthFly said:


> sounds like you just need a mat.


This is why I prefer a mat most days.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Stripping basket on your left side. It moves with you. Otherwise, try your wife's jelly bean laundry hamper. It's hard to miss it!


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I started using the yeti load out bucket. It's heavy and already has the rubber gripped bottom. It won't blow over in the wind. Hold the comments, I know it's just a five gallon bucket that costs 39 bucks, but it works great. I keep it on my left side. I actually like the lower bucket. It's easier for the line fall in. Less aim on my part.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

bryson said:


> Any tips on actually getting the line to go into the bucket? I feel like I move around on the platform so much, that I can never keep track of where it is. I generally move/rotate my whole body to cast to a fish, and I almost always strip towards my left pocket, but the bucket is only there if I'm facing directly in front of me.
> 
> Do y'all just train yourself to know where the basket is at all times, and strip into it? Do you typically cast to fish while facing the same direction on the platform?
> 
> I like the idea of a bucket, but in practice I've only found it really useful for placing a "ready-to-go" rod into when moving around. Any advice?


I learned to fly fish on creeks and rivers in the Sierras. I created a habit of stripping the line in loops and holding the loops in my fingers on my left hand rather than stripping to my feet or the water, it works well, but like most things, ymmv.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Fishtex said:


> I learned to fly fish on creeks and rivers in the Sierras. I created a habit of stripping the line in loops and holding the loops in my fingers on my left hand rather than stripping to my feet or the water, it works well, but like most things, ymmv.


That’s how I lost the end of my left forefinger .

Got the fish though.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> That’s how I lost the end of my left forefinger .
> 
> Got the fish though.


Ohh you gotta be quicker than that...


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

What backwater said. I never have to guess where my line is.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I've had the same experience, @bryson , so I usually forego the basket. However, I have seen some belt-type baskets that look like they just might work. It would move with you and you always know where it is. I haven't tried any yet, but I'll let you know if I do.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

not2shabby said:


> I've had the same experience, @bryson , so I usually forego the basket. However, I have seen some belt-type baskets that look like they just might work. It would move with you and you always know where it is. I haven't tried any yet, but I'll let you know if I do.


I’m going to get back out on the water at some point and try my SFR bucket out. I might be selling it if I’m not fond of it. I want to try a spike mat too.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

The SFR is top heavy, not sure why no one ever mentions this. It needs a heavier or wider base. Prep trim is the way to go if you can find one. The carbon marine basket may work too.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Watch the latest clip from Silver Kings 1st episode with Rascob and Dini. Very good example of line not making it back to bucket in heavy wind but good multiple shot short casting and fish feeding. Not many fly casters can do this. The bucket is generally only good for storing the line for the shot only, not stripping back into it. Oh and no trolling motor.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

sjrobin said:


> The bucket is generally only good for storing the line for the shot only, not stripping back into it.


^this. The bucket is excellent to hold line for a solid first shot and and even a quick second shot. Once you start having to strip the fly and work the fish, trying to get in the bucket will more than likely screw you up. Concentrate on the fish and forget about the bucket. After your shot at the fish is done make a cast, two hand quick strip into the bucket and get ready again. If it is windy it seems easier to strip down into the bucket to get ready rather than trying to hit the mat on the deck to hold your line. If caster keeps missing the mat trying to get ready I have seen them have to step off the platform to get situated and ready. Seems like more work. 

Also, I use the bucket when solo on the poling platform. I cut two notches 180 degrees from each other and the rod can lay across the top while poling and it gives me a quick shot.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Pretty interesting approach, using the basket to set up primarily for the first shot -- @mtoddsolomon actually said the same thing when we were talking about it the other day.

That definitely makes the most sense to me; I'll have to give it another shot next time I go out. I think I would like to use a hip basket when wading, too, since our grass can get a bit grabby.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man y'all are making this too complicated. I'm left handed so my basket is on the right. Now I don't fly fish near as much as everyone on here but its not hard to strip into the pop up damn laundry basket. Just do it!


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

The best way I’ve found is if the bucket is directly in front of caster and a 2 hand retrieve is used.
Takes a bit of getting used to, but worth it when caster can get numerous shots at a school without having to worry about line management.


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

I


















Made a spike mat with $10 mat from Lowes, and 7 dollars of colored zip ties. I
Layed it out using tape measure and grey sharpie. I Used an ice pic to go through the mat and around the thick grippy part for each one, zipped them and cut them. tried to make a target in the center so I could subconsciously aim center, not likely with a fast strip.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Not a fun thing to step on with bare feet!


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

I’ve been experimenting with the same concept, except my mats are from WalMart and about $3 apiece (even cheaper if you buy large and cut to size). I’m trying different size/trim length/pattern of zip ties to get the optimum effect. I’m never barefoot when using them, but yeah, you wouldn’t want to step on em with nothing on your feet.


----------

